# Help, carburator elevation change



## shades o2 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 02 with 40mm side draft carbs. The car is being transported from sea level to over a mile high. What needs to be done with the webers?


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

If you haven't received an answer yet, ask the same question over at http://bmw2002faq.com, they are usually more responsive.

Good luck on the move.


----------

